# Vizio and snow



## kas1263 (Nov 27, 2008)

I just bought a Vizio 37" TV and the picture has snow. Any ideas on how to clear the picture up? It is connected to Directv.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

call for service under your warranty


----------

